# Scope of Homeopathy in India



## Ankith

Hi friends,
Currently I am doing BHMS. Could you please tell me is there any scope and career opportunities for homeopathy after completing BHMS.
After completing BHMS can I do MS?


----------



## Ankith

After finishing BHMS you can become a homeopathy doctor .Otherwise concentrate on PG to become a ONGC panel doctor or PSU panel doctor.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Is there any separate departments for Homeopathy medicine in government hospitals?


----------

